# Very slow drip drip of coffe through the portafilter



## Bob Swabbley (Mar 6, 2017)

New member here,trying to get the hang of this coffee lark!

So I bought a 2012 Classic on eBay a few weeks back,upgrading from a cheaper Delonghi model, and all seemed well. Tweaked my grind a bit (using a Baratza Encore),also how hard I tamped,and felt like I was making progress.

Now however no matter how coarse I make the grind or how little I tamp (practically not at all!) the espresso just drips painfully slowly into the glass. It takes over a minute to get anything resembling a double shot. Without the portafiter in place the water seems to run freely,I'm a bit lost as to what to try next.

Help!

Bob


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Bob Swabbley said:


> New member here,trying to get the hang of this coffee lark!
> 
> So I bought a 2012 Classic on eBay a few weeks back,upgrading from a cheaper Delonghi model, and all seemed well. Tweaked my grind a bit (using a Baratza Encore),also how hard I tamped,and felt like I was making progress.
> 
> ...


Hold the basket up to the light - how many holes can you see daylight through, and can you see through all of them?

Ditto the portafilter spout - presumably that's not blocked?

Check YouTube videos for water flow through the group head without the portafilter attached - you clearly have water flowing, but does it seem to be a similar volume to what is shown in the videos?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How fast does the water flow through an empty portafilter? Sounds like pressurised baskets.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Try the link on my site faq regarding solenoid issues. It links to the wiki section on here.


----------



## Bob Swabbley (Mar 6, 2017)

Many thanks for the replies,most helpful. I've held the basket etc up to the light and Rhys you are correct,I think I have a pressurised basket,only one pin hole. Having said that,water flows fine when it's empty. I have tweaked the grind and my tamping technique and I'm now getting better results thankfully.

It came with a Portafiltro P234,I'm guessing that's not the original portafilter. Can I just buy another standard basket or do I need the whole portafilter to upgrade? Thanks again


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Any generic 58mm basket that fits E61 machines should fit in a classic PF handle. The only real difference between 'standard' e61 and Gaggia PF is the angle of the locking lugs. I still use the VST I had on my Classic with my db. I wouldn't be surprised if someone hasn't got a standard basket kicking around that they'd let you have for the cost of postage or a couple of quid donation to the forum.


----------

